# Going solo: fertility treatment options and the law for single women



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thought some of you may find this article of interest:

http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/blog/2010/04/02/going-solo-fertility-treatment-options-and-the-law-for-women-starting-a-family-on-their-own/

Happy reading 

Natalie


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Many thanks Natalie   interesting read


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie mNy thanks as always, it's great to have things clarified!
L x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting Natalie, really interesting.

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks Natalie, very useful.
x


----------

